# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 2/7/2007



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

Time to start the Feb. threads. I should be there next week.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 1, 2007)

We might be at Wachusett to see what mogul offerings they have.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> We might be at Wachusett to see what mogul offerings they have.



Traitor!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know.  I'm thinking about sitting at home and watching American Idol.  I really think that blond girl from Birmingham is going to win it...

Just kidding.  I'm pretty much a definite every Wednesday night.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

I think I'm gonna have to sit this one out...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 3, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I don't know.  I'm thinking about sitting at home and watching American Idol.  I really think that blond girl from Birmingham is going to win it...
> 
> Just kidding.  I'm pretty much a definite every Wednesday night.



Bummer.  The wife is in the city late that night.  I'm going to give it a try on Thursday.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe a solo night for me? No worries. Wednesday night may very well be the next time I get out so I'm there regardless. If solo, it will be a fast paced night of relentless Nor'easter bumps. Can't wait!


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 4, 2007)

Warren and I might be there to join you, it depends on what he wants to ski and how far I want to drive. We just returned from Ski Market and bought some new gear including a Giro Fuse helmet for me for our trip out west that I am eager to ski with next week.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 4, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> We just returned from Ski Market and bought some new gear including a Giro Fuse helmet for me for our trip out west that I am eager to ski with next week.



FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 4, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

And it only took 25 years of skiing to make me decide to but one. Warren got new boots and googles.

The helmet fits nicely and I like the balacava, it's nice and warm. The echo effect when talking is something that I dislike though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Warren and I might be there to join you, it depends on what he wants to ski and how far I want to drive. We just returned from Ski Market and bought some new gear including a Giro Fuse helmet for me for our trip out west that I am eager to ski with next week.



Cool! You know where I'll be. After the bumps are set up, I ski Nor'easter exclusively barring some big dump when I'll hit Gunny.

Nice on the helmet. You won't regret it. I was at the mountain today skiing with my daughter. Bluebird day with bright sun and the bumps on Ex were calling out to me. Oh well, I ripped it up off the magic carpet instead. Almost got her to ride the Sunnyside double but she didn't bite yet. Next time...

BTW, the place was *PACKED*! Good for them...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 4, 2007)

there's a good chance i'll be there.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cool! You know where I'll be. After the bumps are set up, I ski Nor'easter exclusively barring some big dump when I'll hit Gunny.
> 
> Nice on the helmet. You won't regret it. I was at the mountain today skiing with my daughter. Bluebird day with bright sun and the bumps on Ex were calling out to me. Oh well, I ripped it up off the magic carpet instead. Almost got her to ride the Sunnyside double but she didn't bite yet. Next time...
> 
> BTW, the place was *PACKED*! Good for them...



It was really packed on Saturday too.  They were parking people in the auxiliary lot, which doesn't happen too often.

Glad you were able to get out with your daughter, even if it was only on the carpet.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ski Market was also very buzy and it's good to see them finally making money. The 3" of snowcover in the greater Hartford area is great marketing for all of the ski areas.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

I may not make 7:30 so don't wait around for me. You know where I'll be...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2007)

I got out for a couple of hours last night, you guy should have fun tonight.  Just dress warm and remember your goggles.  They were making snow all over the mountain the whole time I was there, I'm not sure if they'll do that again today but I would plan for it.  I found that I needed to use my balaclava to cover my mouth and cheeks to keep them warm.  The snow they were making was nice.  It was light and powdery, not the heavy, sticky stuff that you sometimes get.  There was a pile in front of the sun deck that you could launch coming down upper nor'easter and land in a nice powdery pile.  They had also been blowing in the bumps on lower nor'easter, but Chris told me that they shut the guns off at around 7:30.  They skied about the same, but with a little bit more fluff on the tops.  There were still a few  scratchy troughs though.  The middle section that had some small, irregular bumps now has larger, irregular bumps.  They were blowing from all the tower mounted fan guns on exhibition with some of it blowing over into the lower section of the bumps there.  I had trouble finding a decent line through those bumps all night, especially in the lower section where everything has been even more trample than it was last time I was there.


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> There was a pile in front of the sun deck that you could launch coming down upper nor'easter and land in a nice powdery pile.



Nice! If that's still there, some lame-ass daffy attempts might be in order tonight! 



bvibert said:


> They had also been blowing in the bumps on lower nor'easter, but Chris told me that they shut the guns off at around 7:30.  They skied about the same, but with a little bit more fluff on the tops.  There were still a few  scratchy troughs though.  The middle section that had some small, irregular bumps now has larger, irregular bumps.  They were blowing from all the tower mounted fan guns on exhibition with some of it blowing over into the lower section of the bumps there.  I had trouble finding a decent line through those bumps all night, especially in the lower section where everything has been even more trample than it was last time I was there.



Thanks for the update! Glad to hear some bigger bumps are setting up in the middle. Not surprised that they are skiing the same. Those bumps are so firm and established that they are not going anywhere. That's probably a good thing as they should hold up despite all the non-expert traffic they are seeing. That's probably why the low-angle Exhibition bumps are getting all mangled. I bet the bumps on Nor'easter were fun that night we got a few inches of snow. Even a small dump of 6-8" on those would be awesome; nothing forecasted unfortunately...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 7, 2007)

good report b.  thanks

greg, i wont be there tonight. got a nasty cold, maybe even the flu, not sure but i need to pass.  i'm gonna try to get out there over the weekend sometime.  

enjoy!


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> good report b.  thanks
> 
> greg, i wont be there tonight. got a nasty cold, maybe even the flu, not sure but i need to pass.  i'm gonna try to get out there over the weekend sometime.
> 
> enjoy!


Bummer. Not feeling 100% myself, but not bad enough to keep me from skiing. Get well soon!


----------

